# Sportsman 700



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am looking into buying an 05 Sportsman 700. The guy says the only thing it needs is a new battery. Anybody have experience with this bike? Pros/cons? I was originally wanting a single cylinder but this bike is sweet and it's a good deal. Should I be looking out for anything specific on this bike if I can talk the wife into letting me go look at it/buy it?
Thanks,


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyle2601 had one. Maybe he will chime in


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Go pick up a battery or jump the one on it and start it before you buy. Check that it shifts. Doesn't smoke after warm up, no clatter or chatter out of motor and belt box. Ride it and do a nascar tire warm up swerve. If it shakes or feels loose you need ball joints or bushing in the control arms. I would put it on jack stands and grab each tire at the top and pull and push towards you. Wheel bearings should be tight. If any popping or cracking sound when you ride that would be axles. Put in reverse and turn hard. Any pops is axles. They are really good bikes and hard to blow up. Mine drank more water than fuel due to sinking but still ran. Best bike I ever had. All joints and bushings are cheap and easy to replace. If any questions while there shoot me a text at 713-542-3481 or email at [email protected]


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sportsman*

I have a 700 2004 like it had no problems runs strong


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

If I recall, I believe it doesn't have a pull start. You might get stranded with a dead battery one day...miles from camp or the casa. I won't have one w/o.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I ended up getting a Honda Foreman Rubicon. I like the reliability oh the Hondas and this one is a super clean bike. See post titled "I finally got one!!!"


----------

